# Angelfish Changing Color



## Pens_Fan (Nov 7, 2006)

One of my marble angelfish turned white. I just added Excel to the tank using the recommended dosage that's specified on the bottle; I don't know if that could have anything to do with it, but my other angelfish seems fine. He's acting normal, but his color just changed all of the sudden. It has happend once before, but his colors changed back to normal. Any ideas on why this is happening? Here's what he normally looks like:


----------



## Mud Pie Mama (Jul 30, 2006)

Nice looking Angelfish.

I've know that fish will go pale when they are stressed or startled. This is one reason fish usually will not look as nice in a pet store. It could just be you spoked them when you came close to the tank and messed with _their_ home. Some fish also tone down their colors when they fall asleep; that really startled me the first few times I noticed it! I saw some very white looking Corydoras that normally have black stripes and an orange spot and thought they'd given up the ghost.


----------



## Cassie (May 27, 2006)

I have a blue blusher with a black strip that fades in and out, depending on how she's feeling


----------



## Pens_Fan (Nov 7, 2006)

thanks for the info!  i guess it's not something to be too worried about. i'll try approaching the tank more slowly from now on! :slywink:


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

I agree that when they are stressed their colors can fade in and out.

One other thought - do you think your other Angels are harassing him? They can pale up the same way if that is happening, and Angels are known to do that when they start reaching sexual maturity and start establishing a pecking order.


----------



## Pens_Fan (Nov 7, 2006)

JanS said:


> I agree that when they are stressed their colors can fade in and out.
> 
> One other thought - do you think your other Angels are harassing him? They can pale up the same way if that is happening, and Angels are known to do that when they start reaching sexual maturity and start establishing a pecking order.


I only have two angels in my tank, both which I believe to be male. They've both been trying to dominate the tank since I got them, but they have calmed down a lot with chasing eachother around and charging eachother.

I do believe I removed some plants from their tank on that day also. Could that have possibly stressed him out?

It seems as though it can be a number of things. His color did return to normal that same night, but like I said it happens periodically.


----------

